# Javac geht nicht



## LoLliPoPp (3. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Bin grad dabei die sprache java zu lernen und bin schon auf das erste proplem gestoßen. Komischwerweise habe ich noch keine anleitung gefunden wie javac funktioniert.Oder wie man mit javac die quelldatei in den maschinencode übersetzen kann

Vielleicht auch einem beispiel.
Ich weiss dann man mit dem DOS-Fenster irgendwie javac (hier die java datei) eingeben muss aber es funktioniert nicht.
wenn ich z.B. eingebe   javac Test.java
steht dran das der befehl nicht existiert.
aber wenn ich nur javac eingebe das aber auch nur im java\bin ordner steht zwar etwas dran aber wenn ich die datei versuch zu übersetzen ist dort ein Fehler.


----------



## gman (3. Jun 2010)

Hi,

Java-Code wird in Bytecode übersetzt nicht in Maschinencode, aber das nur am Rande. Warum das
Kompilieren bei dir nicht funktioniert kann viele Ursachen haben, da musst du wohl versuchen das
Problem etwas einzuschränken:

- Was wird ausgegeben, wenn du im DOS-Fenster einfach nur "javac" eingibst?

- Was genau heißt "irgendwie funktioniert es nicht", kommt eine Fehlermeldung und wenn ja welche?


----------



## LoLliPoPp (3. Jun 2010)

ich wollte fragen wie ich das programm am besten übersetze dass ich es ausführen kann.
Wie eine normale exe datei.


----------



## faetzminator (3. Jun 2010)

Exe? Eine _normale_ exe gibts im Normalfall nicht, standardmässig gibts Jars. http://www.java-forum.org/spezialthemen/18384-6-varianten-java-programme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html


----------



## Haave (3. Jun 2010)

Den Java-Compiler kannst du nur benutzen, wenn auch das JDK (Java Development Kit) installiert ist; das JRE (Java Runtime Environment) reicht nicht.
Klick


----------



## Gast2 (3. Jun 2010)

> steht dran das der befehl nicht existiert.


Der bin-Pfad des JDK muss in der PATH umgebungsvariable liegen.


----------



## agentone (3. Jun 2010)

> Wie eine normale exe datei.



Um ein Java-Programm im Windows-Explorer mit Doppelklick zu starten, musst du den Quellcode mit javac.exe in Java-Bytecode überstetzen. Danach musst du alle class-Dateien des Programms mithilfe von jar.exe packen, und dabei die Startklasse angeben. Die fertige jar-Datei kannst du dann mit einem Doppelklick starten.


----------



## OliverKroll (3. Jun 2010)

Wenn du gesagt bekommst, daß Windows den Befehl javac nicht kennt, dann mußt du Windows zeigen, wo der Befehl javac als Programm liegt: du mußt die Umgebungsvariable Path erweitern.


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2010)

Freunde, alles was er wissen muss, steht bereits in der FAQ... :bahnhof:


----------



## Janette (6. Jul 2011)

Tschuldigung wenn ich diesen Thread nochmal ausgrabe, aber passt hier gut rein...

Ich habe Path bei Benutzervariablen UND Systemvariablen entsprechend auf die bins der JRE und JDK verwiesen.
Trotzdem, wenn ich auf javac.exe doppelklicke, öffnet sich ein Fenster und schliesst augenblicklich wieder.

Wo liegt mein Fehler?

Ach ja, ich habe auch mal statt "Program Files" "Programme" bei allen Pfaden probiert, leider das gleiche Ergebnis...


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Das geht nicht per Doppelklick ... 

Du musst ja schließlich per Kommandozeilenparameter bekannt machen was übersetzt werden soll, was ja auch irgendwie logisch ist bei einem Komanndozeilentool. 

Und bevor ichs vergesse: GOOGLEN ... Erster Link bei der Suche nach: "Java kompilieren": Java-Programme kompilieren und ausfhren - Java als erste Programmiersprache - Javaschublade

PS: Kauf dir ein gutes Buch (Kann Java von Kopf bis Fuß sehr empfehlen, als Referenz dann später Java ist auch eine Insel. Gibts auch als Open Book kostenlos. Steht aber auch alles im FAQ)


----------



## Janette (6. Jul 2011)

Danke - Kopf bis Fuß habe ich heute angefangen 
Obwohl ich dort schon in den ersten Codes bin, ist nichts erwähnt, wie ich den Compiler starten muß...


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Janette hat gesagt.:


> Danke - Kopf bis Fuß habe ich heute angefangen
> Obwohl ich dort schon in den ersten Codes bin, ist nichts erwähnt, wie ich den Compiler starten muß...



Deswegen ja auch der Google Link. Hättest du aber auch selber finden können. 

PS: In jedem Forum ist das oberste Thema: http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/15634-ersten-posten-bitte-lesen.html

Der hat sogar einen Sinn ... man stelle sich vor ...


----------



## Michael... (6. Jul 2011)

Es gibt Entwicklungswerkzeuge wie Eclipse oder NetBeans. Mit diesen ist die Kompelierung recht konfortabel (da der Anwender nur ein Knöpfchen drücken muss ;-))
Will man selbst direkt mit javac kompilieren, dann macht man das über eine Shell bzw. Konsolenfester ("Eingabeaufforderung" unter Windows) in diesem wird einfach javac mit der Java Datei als Parameter aufgerufen.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt Entwicklungswerkzeuge wie Eclipse oder NetBeans. Mit diesen ist die Kompelierung recht konfortabel (da der Anwender nur ein Knöpfchen drücken muss ;-))
> Will man selbst direkt mit javac kompilieren, dann macht man das über eine Shell bzw. Konsolenfester ("Eingabeaufforderung" unter Windows) in diesem wird einfach javac mit der Java Datei als Parameter aufgerufen.



Ich hab Ihr doch schon einen Link zu einem ausführlichen Tutorial geschickt. Sie soll halt mal nachlesen. Und ich finde es auch sinnvoller erst mal auf der Kommandozeile das ganze zu lernen bevor man sich auf eine IDE stürzt.


----------



## Michael... (6. Jul 2011)

kappesf hat gesagt.:


> Und ich finde es auch sinnvoller erst mal auf der Kommandozeile das ganze zu lernen bevor man sich auf eine IDE stürzt.


Meine volle Zustimmung.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Jul 2011)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Meine volle Zustimmung.



Wenn man das dann kann sind IDEs ungeschlagen, da sie einem viel Arbeit abnehmen. Aber man sollte immer verstehen was die IDE denn da für einen macht. Sonst sind Probleme vorprogrammiert.


----------



## JonRockstein (26. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auch ein Problem mit javac, bei Aufruf in der Kommandozeile kommt nur, dass der Befehl nicht gefunden werden kann...

Habe das Java JDK installiert, auch nochmal deinstalliert und neu installiert, und es funktioniert nicht...
Auch die PATH-Variablen hab ich wie auf dem Bild "eingestellt", wobei ich die Benutzervariable neu erstellen musste, bei der Systemvariable hab ichs dazukopiert... mit Semikolon und ohne Leerzeichen getrennt...

Und javac funktioniert immer noch nicht...
hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen kann??








EDIT: Ich bin ein Idiot, es geht, allerdings erst wenn man die Konsole neu startet...
Ich lösche den Beitrag trotzdem nicht, vll hilft es ja jemandem weiter...


----------

